# Flounder Pounder strikes again!



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, we headed out to Okaloosa this morning and braved the sporty launch.









Our goal was to bring home some flatties and maybe a keeper reef donkey. 1 out of 2 ain't bad. Took us a little while to find the flatties, but once we did it was game on. Didn't get any good sized ones, but the ones we got were decent enough. Blackjeep landed 3 and I pulled in 6. We both lost a few at the yak. When we got to the barge, the AJs weren't hungry. I jigged up a couple of Redfish trying to get some action, along with a couple beast Snapper. No reef donkeys . One of the RRLs got slammed by a nice Blacktip Shark. He took me for a ride and we thought about trying to take him home, but he was just too damn big to safely land him. Guess I'm a little rusty with the GoPro. I got all of the shark fight, but failed to clean my damn lense afterward. All the videos I shot after were useless. I'll post the video of the Blacktip tomorrow. Tight lines!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

How deep are you fishing for the flounder? Are you using jigs or live bait for the flounder?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

We bounce a buck tail jig on the bottom around structure. Jig is tipped with cut cigars. I think we were in 65-75ft of water today.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Ginzu said:


> We bounce a buck tail jig on the bottom around structure. Jig is tipped with cut cigars. I think we were in 65-75ft of water today.


Thanks. Nice fish.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing report & pics Ginzu.
those flounder bellies make great baits too.
catch 'em up.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice Ginzu, looks like a great day to me


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Video of the Blacktip fight.

http://youtu.be/7FeHtva_4vA


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

cool vid. ...'reverse' lol...:thumbsup:


----------



## GAmountaingirl (Dec 19, 2011)

That was a very cool video! Thanks for posting!


----------

